# (fix) plant drying up



## koitree (May 1, 2013)

im completely new to the whole planted aquarium area. i got 4 plants ( never managed to understand the name from the seller) from which only one remains thanks to my turtle, so i filled up a 20galon tank i had and set it up for the plant with river stones and some sort of fertilizer i got from the same guy, it seemed kind of like clay.
my problem is that it only has one leaf left which seems to be drying up, and when i changed it to the 20gal i saw that it didn't have any roots. its been like a month since i changed it. 
is there something i can do to save it?

from the front


















_______________________________________
from the top


----------



## koitree (May 1, 2013)

by the way, opened a new thread cause the past one seemed to have some kind of error, it was all good till i tried to edit the info, then it all disappeared, tried posting the info in a reply and said i had to wait for an admin..
opened a ticket with to the admin and said some kind of error had occurred...
so, here it is, anew


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Doesn't look good my friend. That is an amazon sword plant. They have large root systems when healthy / alive. They like good lighting which doesn't seem to be what its getting. 

Looks like a lack of lighting to me.

I'd start with some new plants and get a decent light, around 40 watts of power compact, or t5 lighting.


----------



## koitree (May 1, 2013)

i think it gets pretty good lightning, it gets well lighted from 6-7 to 1-2 in the morning though its not direct and it gets direct sunlight from 1-2 to 5-6 in the afternoon.

ive actualy begun to think its happening cause of the sun, maybe its hitting it to strong. dont know, just a theory.


----------



## jackal148 (Jan 12, 2013)

Can't really tell from the pictures but it also appears that it might be planted too deeply. The crown (growing part) should be at or slightly above ground level not below. Also, is there a crown or is it just a leaf that is left. If just a leaf, it isn't going to grow back.


----------

